# Orange



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Saw this pic on the mailonline website and thought it was pretty cool!










txt from the mag

The last colour you see before the world goes black is orange.

Which is why orange watches are essential for scuba divers

Look stylish underwater

1. Omega SeaMaster Planet Ocean

Â£2,000,

The iconic, all-mechanical diver's watch, waterproof to 300m and chronometer-certified (ie, it's very accurate).

2. Doxa Sub 750T Dirk Pitt

Â£1,500,

Re-issue of the 1967 watch designed for a fictitious adventurer, Clive Cussler's Dirk Pitt. Waterproof to 750m.

3. TechnoMarine Abyss

Â£295

A Swiss-made quartz timepiece that's waterproof to a mind-boggling 10,900m. The bubble floating inside is deliberate.

4. Traser HS P 6504 Diver Orange

Â£200,

Water-resistant to 200m, the tritium dial on the H3 is 100 times brighter than a standard watch.

5. Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore

Â£12,800,

Limited-edition diver's watch with tachymeter, which allows you to monitor the speed of passing fish... or something.

6. HermÃ¨s Clipper Chronograph

Â£2,100,

This Swiss-made watch proves that HermÃ¨s is just as comfortable designing for the depths as it is for the catwalk.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Great picture but has instantly stopped me looking to get my own number 1 :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Shawn is going to have to take a cold shower after seeing all that orange


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Shawn is going to have to take a cold shower after seeing all that orange


 :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I hate those things! I mean the goldfish. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

In 1999 whilst on honeymoon and snorkelling in the Maldives, amongst all the colours of the rainbow, for me the most beautiful sight was to see a scholl of your common household goldfish in their natural habitat. I will keep that memory with me for all time.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't want to rain on your honeymoon memory but goldfish live in cold fresh water rather than tropical salt water. Fish from around the maldives can be pets but in a marine tank.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Robert said:


> I don't want to rain on your honeymoon memory but goldfish live in cold fresh water rather than tropical salt water. Fish from around the maldives can be pets but in a marine tank.


Now I never claimed to be a marine biologist for one second Robert :lol: ...to me anyhow they looked just like goldfish  . I've got the pictures somewhere which 'll scan in and post sometime. 

Still bloody amazing though! 

S


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm still leaning towards Black, Orange is sooo yesterday


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want to rain on your honeymoon memory but goldfish live in cold fresh water rather than tropical salt water. Fish from around the maldives can be pets but in a marine tank.
> ...


These were the only ones I got photos of. The marine life really was amazing though. I recognised loads from books but couldn't name them. The sharks were a bit timid but we saw some moray eels and was glad i wasn't in the water at the time


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

My fish guy coming tonight-show him that.


----------



## s67 (May 4, 2006)

Shark!!!!!!!

SWIM FOR YOUR LIVES.


----------



## ROMFT (Jul 5, 2008)

Now that is a tank worth looking after.......


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Saw this pic on the mailonline website and thought it was pretty cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the photo pg!

Just wanted to point out that the enlarged, empurpled statement isn't true. Purple is the last colour (ROYGBV anyone?) to disappear at increasing depth. Fluorescent colours are a special case however, and so they are more helpful on a dive watch at depth than their base colour would indicate.


----------

